
I took Jake Paul's educational series - ALee
https://www.buzzfeed.com/katienotopoulos/i-took-jake-pauls-educational-series
======
papanoah
The author seems suprised that Jake Paul knows really well how to abuse social
media and claims he is a genius. In my opinion, these mechanism are no secret.
You dont have to be a genius to grasp them. Therefore you dont have to be
afraid of him at all.

~~~
ivraatiems
I don't think someone needs to be a genius in order to be worthy of fear.

The _effects_ of Jake Paul's actions, and the misanthropy and deep disinterest
in anyone's benefit except his own, are reasons to fear him - or at least
oppose him - and the rest of influencer culture along with him.

------
perpetualcrayon
I think we as a civilization are bumping up against the limitations of
capitalism. When the goal is money, and society is more or less competent /
empowered / capable, you will ultimately end up with a lot of motivated smart
human beings doing a lot of convoluted things with their lives chasing the
wrong things.

------
soared
Not a lot of content in this post, outside of "maybe the Paul brothers are
famous because they know what they are doing and not just lucky."

~~~
jvagner
...except for the content in the article the author used to justify that
statement.

